# GrillLovers.com



## golfchef711 (Apr 3, 2006)

If you folks have never heard of or checked out www.grilllovers.com its a great site.
They have a ton of higher end stuff, somethings you cant find anywhere else. I picked up some of the gigantic champagne and wine glasses for a large upscale party I catered, (served smoked seafood) These things are 4 feet tall. I especially like the personal initials branding tool. That lets you brand your initials into the meat. 
Check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## jlloyd99 (Apr 3, 2006)

cool site, I really liked the recipes.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 3, 2006)

I wonder if they would do a custom branding iron~ I don't want one that has my initials on it, I want one that says "*MINE!*" It seems that my boys have a penchant for wanting to walk off my MY food!!  :evil: 

Cool site-Thanks for sharing GC


----------



## bob-bqn (Apr 3, 2006)

I know where you can get a custom branding iron  8) :








I got this one from Blackhawk Metal Works. The are located in Whitney, Texas. They worked with me though email and shipped the brand when it was finished.


----------

